# Marvel's Captain America: The Winter Soldier



## Daf57 (Mar 6, 2014)

ScarJo in tight leather?? I'm in!!  

http://moviepilot.com/movies/254973-captain-america-the-winter-soldier

&#8220;They call him the Winter Soldier,&#8221; says Black Widow (Scarlett Johansson) in the new &#8220;Captain America&#8221; sequel trailer. And he&#8217;s a bad man. Marvel released a new promo for &#8220;Captain America: The Winter Soldier&#8221; Tuesday night. The movie, which was filmed in Cleveland, hits theaters on April 4. Will you watch it?


----------



## Choop (Mar 6, 2014)

Yep! From trailers it looks like everything that actually makes Cap cool (his conflict with modern America and the world not being an idealistic fantasyland).


----------



## Xaios (Mar 6, 2014)

The elevator fight scene shown off in a previous trailer was quite badass, and I'm also intrigued by the political yarn it purports to tell. Granted, we don't really know how it'll be until it's actually released, but at this point I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm going tonight to see it.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 6, 2014)

Saw it last night, movie was great.

In one scene where you see ScarJo walk away from the camera, I couldn't help but think, "DAMN! That is one fine piece of..."


"...film-making."


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2014)

I would destroy ScarJo.


----------



## DC23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Saw it last night. Overall, great movie! It's pretty long.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2014)

Just saw it, loved it. Pretty excited for what's coming next with that post credits scene


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 6, 2014)

saw it 2 days ago. as awesome as it was, i'm a little disappointed



Spoiler



there were no cameos from other avengers



but even then, still a kick ass movie. i still stand by my statement regarding captain america 1 (and now 2) are probably best of the series in the solo avenger movies.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 6, 2014)

Yep. I'm totally into these. I'm even religiously watching SHIELD every week.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 6, 2014)

IMHO this film was better than the Avengers and quite honestly the best Marvel film so far. I LOVE this movie.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 6, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> IMHO this film was better than the Avengers and quite honestly the best Marvel film so far. I LOVE this movie.



I actually also do like this a smidgen more than Avengers, due to the fact that Avengers a) had some pretty slow stretches, and b) suffered from the Chessmaster plot syndrome that has been circulating ever since The Dark Knight ("He wanted us to lock him up in the MCU!"). I do hope that Skyfall is the nail in the coffin for that trope, at least for a little while.

IMO though, the first Iron Man is still the best movie in the Marvel film universe, the reason being that Tony Stark's character progression in that movie feels absolutely 100% genuine.


----------



## Choop (Apr 6, 2014)

Avengers also had a really gross amount of fan service. Like all of the Marvel movies have had some, but it REALLY did. Still a good movie though. I'm excited to see Cap 2, but may have to wait until next weekend. :C


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2014)

I liked it better than Avengers as well. Just watched Thor 2 and I actually hated it 

I really like Captain America 1 but this movie was just badass haha


----------



## Xaios (Apr 6, 2014)

717ctsjz said:


> Just watched Thor 2 and I actually hated it



I actually liked Thor 2. I wasn't expecting Shakespeare or anything (especially considering that Kenneth Branagh didn't direct this one ), but it was a good, uncomplicated action movie who's reach didn't exceed its grasp.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 6, 2014)

Great movie, much better than Avengers. Started to drag a bit towards the end and the first fight scene ran a bit long, I thought. Definitely one of Marvel's best, though I'm more into Iron Man, as a character, at least. Falcon was a cool character.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I actually liked Thor 2. I wasn't expecting Shakespeare or anything (especially considering that Kenneth Branagh didn't direct this one ), but it was a good, uncomplicated action movie who's reach didn't exceed its grasp.


true, I guess I shouldn't say I hated it haha just after watching the winter soldier this morning then going to that I guess I wanted more


----------



## MFB (Apr 7, 2014)

Is there the same ungodly amount of CGI in this one as in the original? There are some pretty terribly chunks of CG in Cap's first movie to the point where I'll avoid watching it if possible, but this one looks to be much better.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 7, 2014)

MFB said:


> Is there the same ungodly amount of CGI in this one as in the original? There are some pretty terribly chunks of CG in Cap's first movie to the point where I'll avoid watching it if possible, but this one looks to be much better.



The finale is really the only part of the movie with large amounts of CGI. It's used surprisingly sparingly in the rest of the movie, and the fight scenes are all the more visceral for it.


----------



## MFB (Apr 7, 2014)

Xaios said:


> The finale is really the only part of the movie with large amounts of CGI. It's used surprisingly sparingly in the rest of the movie, and the fight scenes are all the more visceral for it.



Don't mind the audio, but uh, right after he transforms into Cap is also pretty riddled with it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LFFWRNuYRw


----------



## Xaios (Apr 7, 2014)

Uh, I'm talking about the NEW movie, not the first. As in, answering your question.


----------



## MFB (Apr 7, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Uh, I'm talking about the NEW movie, not the first. As in, answering your question.



Ohhhhh, I thought you meant the original in which I was also confusing the finale for a different scene anyways (which was heavily CG'd for fire) so I was like "Uh, yeah, but what about this, as well as " and forgot I even asked about the new one


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 7, 2014)

Xaios said:


> Saw it last night, movie was great.
> 
> In one scene where you see ScarJo walk away from the camera, I couldn't help but think, "DAMN! That is one fine piece of..."
> 
> ...


I know exactly which scene you're talking about. Ya man.

I liked the film. Although one of the minority, I actually like Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. on ABC....and there are some things revealed during this movie that explains some of the craziness on the TV show. This whole season, they've been showing the Cap shield on their TV logo. I thought it was just promo for the movie....but now realize there are huge implications to the TV show based on some of the plot points in CA:TWS.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 7, 2014)

StevenC said:


> Great movie, much better than Avengers. Started to drag a bit towards the end and the first fight scene ran a bit long, I thought. Definitely one of Marvel's best, though I'm more into Iron Man, as a character, at least. Falcon was a cool character.



first fight scene, wasn't that the one with Georges St. Pierre? had to milk the cameo 

Movie was awesome. Smartest, most relevant story in any of the Marvel movies... or any movie I've seen lately, even. It had a lot of heart too. Great dialog. Marvel always kills it. I wasn't crazy about the twist they discover in the underground bunker, seemed so ridiculous, but it still worked in the end because 



Spoiler



when Captain America blows the lid on the whole thing just by giving a speech on a microphone, with no evidence... he tells this insane story about how rogue Nazi scientists infiltrate the organization designed to fight them, and took it over from the shadows. It sounds absolutely retarded, and everyone believes him instantly. Why? He's Captain fkin America



and the War Games and Pulp Fiction shout-outs were both too awesome


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 7, 2014)

sakeido said:


> first fight scene, wasn't that the one with Georges St. Pierre? had to milk the cameo


Ya.... GSP was playing Batroc The Leaper

Batroc the Leaper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

EDIT: As far as I'm concerned.... GSP was PERFECT for this role and would gladly welcome him back in it should he show up again anywhere as Batroc


----------



## StevenC (Apr 7, 2014)

sakeido said:


> first fight scene, wasn't that the one with Georges St. Pierre? had to milk the cameo



Sorry, I meant the second fight scene. The one with Cap, Falcon and the Winter Soldier in the streets.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 7, 2014)

Apparently the quick glance at the page in Cap's notebook where he writes down pop-culture references that he needs to look up is different depending on what country you're seeing the movie in. In the North American version, it has Rocky, Star Wars/Star Trek and Nirvana. In the UK it has the Beatles.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 9, 2014)

Saw it last night, def my favorite so far of all the Marvel Studio released films, was never a big Captain fan till I saw the first movie and loved it but Winter Solider was awesome. Sebastian Stan as The Winter Solider was proper badass!

Scarlett Johansson is off the scale gorgeous too!


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 9, 2014)

I thought the first Captain America was almost as bad as the REAL first Captain America, but this one? Damn. I walked out of the theater wanting to see it again. I've never even liked Captain America that much, so this was a sea-change for me. Not gonna lie though, the return to the original uniform pissed me off. I hate it almost as much as the scales in the comics. 

Definitely one of the strongest solo Marvel films. I like Chris Evans (even if he was the Human Torch (who is named after the WWII Human Torch oft seen in the company of one Captain America)), but he can't really pull off the same kind of swagger onscreen that RDJ can, so he comes in second. Evans was allowed some more room to act with this plot, though, which makes a huge difference as well.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 9, 2014)

There's only one Downey Jnr! LOL! 

I really like Chris Evans alot though as an actor, and I think he is perfect for Rogers, RDJ in the Marvel films could really only play Stark as that character fits his own personality and acting style, clearly he would be no good for playing a character like Steve Rogers or Bruce Banner.

Right now Marvel Studios can just do no wrong with their products. They are anticipating each movie and gearing them all up to work as stand alone films as well as forming this huge mega film universe that carries across each of the, 8 films so far is it? (3 Iron Man's, 2 Thors, 2 Cap's and 1 Avengers??) You have to hand it to them for not only making it work but for making the films bigger and better. And later in the year Guardians of the Galaxy looks like it could be their best yet based on the trailer.... 

Warner and DC gotta be wondering WTF they can do to get anything other than Batman or Superman off the ground and successful

Kind of a shame that Marvel can't take back Spiderman and Xmen but then again Bryan Singer on Days of Future Past seems to have worked his magic again, hope that is as good as it looks


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 9, 2014)

I saw it this weekend, and I actually liked it quite a bit. 

Going back and looking up the easter eggs was pretty nice, a lot of shout outs to the comics.

Danny Pudi was a welcome surprise, and from what little I know about Falcon, they did a pretty good job casting the actor, he seems to fit really well in the roll.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 9, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> Danny Pudi was a welcome surprise



DC Pierson was a welcome surprise, too!


----------



## Chewy5150 (Apr 9, 2014)

Saw it during the weekend. Probably my favorite solo Marvel film thus far and the fact that they name dropped Dr. Strange was a major plus in my book.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 9, 2014)

I saw it and I really loved it. I really think that the casting in the Marvel movies is absolutely spot on and I really think that they have found a near perfect Captain America.



Chewy5150 said:


> and the fact that they name dropped Dr. Strange was a major plus in my book.



And if _that_ particular movie gets made, I think that fans everywhere will die happily.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 10, 2014)

Eh, I'm not too interested in a Dr. Strange movie.

Now, give me a rated R Moon Knight movie, then we're getting somewhere.


----------



## Explorer (May 5, 2014)

Way late to the party, but I'm glad they didn't make Black Widow a crybaby again like in Avengers.

Falcon for the win!

I had to celebrate by rewatching the original CE/SJ team-up, the Nanny Diaries. I know I'm not the only one!

*laugh*


----------



## ah_graylensman (May 12, 2014)

Louis Cypher said:


> Warner and DC gotta be wondering WTF they can do to get anything other than Batman or Superman off the ground and successful



Warner Brothers has no guts. They're terrified of failure. So, they play things as safe as possible... which is how you end up with the live-action Green Lantern movie, or Man of Steel for that matter.

There is no big secret here: Hire writers, directors, and actors who are passionate about the characters and the stories, make a quality product, and don't feel like you have to apologize for the source material. WB's animation division has understood this since the '90s, hence Batman: the Animated Series, Superman: the Animated Series, Batman Beyond, and Justice League/JLUnlimited. For some reason though, the film and live action TV divisions (and even DC themselves of late) don't seem to get it, unless it involves a very Frank Miller-esque take on Batman...


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 13, 2014)

Bar The Avengers obviously, The Winter Soldier is easily the best Marvel movie since the beginning of Phase 1, & in my opinion bar Blade II it's easily the best sequel out of all Marvel movies.


----------



## mongey (May 14, 2014)

I liked the movie. didnt reall like Falcon though . I know he's got history in the comics but it was kinda lame IMHO 

still a good movie


----------

